# Gotta love shit journalism



## rabbitislove (Mar 25, 2010)

Yet another anti-BHM article taking up cyberspace. This one is not only anti-BHM but extremely sexist. So really, everybody in this forum loses. 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...?q=skinny+fat+guys&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

However, I will give my tips for revision. So your man is fat:
1) Enjoy going to bed with him
2) You dont have to cook for him all the time. However, when you do, cook something he'll enjoy and give belly rubs
3) Compliment, compliment, compliment
4) Love him.


----------



## Esther (Mar 25, 2010)

What a stupid article. I like your list better too!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 25, 2010)

She's such an ugly girl too. Looks like a damn chipmunk



rabbitislove said:


> Yet another anti-BHM article taking up cyberspace. This one is not only anti-BHM but extremely sexist. So really, everybody in this forum loses.
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...?q=skinny+fat+guys&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1
> 
> ...


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 25, 2010)

"He's not going to have his 23 year old body forever, and for that matter,and neither are you."

Wait, what!? Do they not have a single proofreading application?


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 25, 2010)

A. That was not journalism.
B. The picture was worth it.


----------



## Donnybrook (Mar 26, 2010)

I find articles like this amusing, a peekhole into the world of BHM scorn and neurotic fat phobia. It suggests that people are a lot more paranoid about getting fat and/or allowing themselves to be fat than you think. Its eye opening to see how much fear and disapproval people have about being fat. 
And, of course its a reminder that razor slimness is what impresses people and turns them on sexually.

Your man must not get fat! If he does you must help him slim down.

It assumes that the man is blithely unaware that he might have gained weight, and that only his woman can tell. Its unheard of or something for a man to notice that he now has a beer belly from too many sofa hours accompanied by pretzels and steaks. What if the same man did something about his weight gain all on his own? Scandal! 

And it assumes that men are so uncouth as to not be able to tell whole wheat pasta from regular pasta. Mario Batali, care to comment?

Theres also the idea that men are somehow allowed to be less accountable in their sexual attractiveness than women are supposed to be. Theres the suggestion that men _can _let themselves go, and we, women, must not let them get away with it. 

Maybe the article is saying that we, women, wish men knew that we scrutinize them just as much as they scrutinize us.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 26, 2010)

Donnybrook said:


> Maybe the article is saying that we, women, wish men knew that we scrutinize them just as much as they scrutinize us.


 
I think it's even more basic than that. The article is aimed at advising women who do not want their partner to be fat. And while it's a poorly written fluff piece, I don't see anything terribly offensive about it - more ignorant than malicious. 

Although I'd like to know if there's one person on the planet who cannot tell the difference between regular and whole wheat pasta.


----------



## Melian (Mar 26, 2010)

Well....posted right beside it in the Recent Articles list is "Polygamy: the New Lifestyle?" So I mean, what do you expect?


----------



## Zowie (Mar 26, 2010)

I dunno, the frightening part is that it's incredibly accurate. People seem to think that becoming fat is just as awful as torturing kittens or whatnot. 

However. I was talking to my guy friend, who's trying to lose weight ("WHY? D:" I say). I suggested going to get icecream, and he was all, "Bla bla as the female influence in my life you should be encouraging me to stay thin bla bla why don't we climb a mountain together?"
Sure, I'll encourage him. But I'm not going up no mountains. >.>'


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

Melian said:


> Well....posted right beside it in the Recent Articles list is "Polygamy: the New Lifestyle?" So I mean, what do you expect?




Now, now. 

To me, it is trivially obvious that the implicit dynamic of any efficient, contemporary/prosperous welfare state(which stymies bi-parental advantage, and thus direct benefits as a determinant factor in female choice) will represent a fitness landscape 'tilted' towards an indirect/genetic benefits fitness strategy(where male physical attractiveness will prevail along an inverse axis of selective value with respect to direct benefits) and 'short-term mating'(as the strategic optima of genetic benefits).

Thus, unbounded by (erstwhile)inhibitory selection pressures(which prevailed before the ascendency of the modern welfare state), female limiting function(ie. observing that the reproductive optima of females are isomorphically limiting in the frequency domain) will tend female selectivity towards increasingly small neighbourhoods of the male population(incurring stochastic problems of large population replacement, and thus perturbing evolutionary stability given its density dependence) - a tendency which will persist(through mutation-selection-balance/intrasexual conflict solutions in the lek paradox) until unviable frequencies tilt the landscape back as a function of evolutionary capacitance/balancing selection.

Wheee! 

So much for the Economic Demographic Paradox(explanations of Carrying Capacity 'foresight' are not indicated, as evolutionary outcomes do not bend to teleological fictions).


----------



## stldpn (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't actually think it's 100% wrong to tell a guy that he's "getting larger than what you like." Myself I'd rather a woman be less subtle and more honest with me. It lets me know exactly where I stand. The thing is though, men and women who tell their partner that the weight gain isn't attractive to them seem to assume that their needs should be promptly addressed no matter how the fat person in question feels about their weight gain. And that's where articles like this one take a left hand turn to the realm of stupid self centered fluff. Expressing preference to me is fine, now I know that you're the type of person who thinks my fat is unatractive and I have a decision to make concerning whether I decide to cut calories or you out of my life. If I was on the fence and wanting to diet I now have a reason. If I'm comfortable with my weight you're welcome to pack your crap and go.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 26, 2010)

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Now, now.
> 
> To me, it is trivially obvious that the implicit dynamic of any efficient, contemporary/prosperous welfare state(which stymies bi-parental advantage, and thus direct benefits as a determinant factor in female choice) will represent a fitness landscape 'tilted' towards an indirect/genetic benefits fitness strategy(where male physical attractiveness will prevail along an inverse axis of selective value with respect to direct benefits) and 'short-term mating'(as the strategic optima of genetic benefits).
> 
> ...


 
Why am I visualizing monkeys pounding keyboards right now?


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

Donnybrook said:


> I find articles like this amusing, a peekhole into the world of BHM scorn and neurotic fat phobia.



People aren't *afraid* of fat, lol.

It's just that adiposity can clash with sensory biases(fixed by evolutionary success) due to it's unique hypostatic properties in confounding honest signals of genetic quality(with respect to males), and reproductive/sexual value(with respect to females, where the thresholds of critical endomorphy are far more forgiving than in males).



Donnybrook said:


> It assumes that the man is blithely unaware that he might have gained weight, and that only his woman can tell.



No it doesn't - it assumes that females hate fat guys, and it is a widely held assumption(everywhere but the atypical Dimms population) because it is popularly indicated.




Donnybrook said:


> There’s also the idea that men are somehow allowed to be less accountable in their sexual attractiveness than women are supposed to be. There’s the suggestion that men _can _let themselves go, and we, women, must not let them get away with it.



Then that 'idea' has no basis in reality.

But that's the interesting thing about fat-guys - they are *rarely* just mesomorphs/ectomorphs who have 'let themselves go'.

They are, in fact, almost always, true-blue endomorphs whose status-quo body-composition observes the signalling handicaps which demarcate phenotypic plasticity(ie.endomorphs tend to stay fat, because these tendencies have a heritable genetic basis).

http://www.endotext.org/obesity/index.htm



Donnybrook said:


> Maybe the article is saying that we, women, wish men knew that we scrutinize them just as much as they scrutinize us.



It isn't - females are duplicitous(through tendencies towards strategic pluralism which have been fixed through evolutionary success) with respect to the primacy of physical attractiveness in mediating their mate choices(and since males are bred to be credulous of females, such duplicity holds prevailing currency in the male psyche/population), while anyone even naively acquainted with evolution *should* appreciate that females are the limiting - and thus the 'choosy' - sex.

Elementary zoology(whatever) really should be required learning.


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2010)

Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

Haven't we met on usenet before?


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yet another anti-BHM article taking up cyberspace. This one is not only anti-BHM but extremely sexist. So really, everybody in this forum loses.



I think it's shit, but it fits in its market. To turn the situation around, how would you feel about an article aimed at women who were dismayed to discover their previously voluptuous boyfriend was shrinking?

On the other hand, the idea of telling someone something in a stupid evasive way so they have to guess at your meaning irritates the excrement out of me. This kind of behaviour stuffs up a relationship. I used to go out with an annoying man who would not speak directly, and instead insinuated stuff like, 'A cup of tea would be nice.' instead of asking politely if I would make him one. This is rude and disrespectful to the other person. If you don't like something about someone, I think you should either tell them in a polite and forthright way, or not say anything.


----------



## escapist (Mar 26, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yet another anti-BHM article taking up cyberspace. This one is not only anti-BHM but extremely sexist. So really, everybody in this forum loses.
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...?q=skinny+fat+guys&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1
> 
> ...



Huh what? I got stuck on the belly rubs part ....<<starts to purr like a large exotic cat>>


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yet another anti-BHM article taking up cyberspace. This one is not only anti-BHM but extremely sexist. So really, everybody in this forum loses.
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...?q=skinny+fat+guys&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1
> 
> ...



I didn't get past the picture...whats the article about


----------



## escapist (Mar 26, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I didn't get past the picture...whats the article about



OMG he needs a tan!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Mar 26, 2010)

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Now, now.
> 
> To me, it is trivially obvious that the implicit dynamic of any efficient, contemporary/prosperous welfare state(which stymies bi-parental advantage, and thus direct benefits as a determinant factor in female choice) will represent a fitness landscape 'tilted' towards an indirect/genetic benefits fitness strategy(where male physical attractiveness will prevail along an inverse axis of selective value with respect to direct benefits) and 'short-term mating'(as the strategic optima of genetic benefits).
> 
> ...



 The idea of language is to communicate in a manner which will be understood relatively easy to its intended audience. Do you care to translate your jargon into English? I mean, I understand most of the words in your post but it doesn't appear as though you said anything of substance. Thanks...


To Rabbit, fret not for examiner is like the wikipedia of journalism. It contains content that is entirely user-generated so it's not likely that article would get any mainstream attention


----------



## escapist (Mar 26, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> The idea of language is to communicate in a manner which will be understood relatively easy to its intended audience. Do you care to translate your jargon into English? I mean, I understand most of the words in your post but it doesn't appear as though you said anything of substance. Thanks...
> 
> 
> To Rabbit, fret not for examiner is like the wikipedia of journalism. It contains content that is entirely user-generated so it's not likely that article would get any mainstream attention



It might be possible that his target audience is being missed. Perhaps he thought he was posting for a mensa group. I know some pretty smart people and not even they talk like that with family and friends. A family member of mine, who was a bit of an A'hole, used to break it out and talk like that when he wanted to put others down. It seemed he felt they shouldn't be allowed to breath the same air he did, unless they were his servants, or employee's (kind of the same thing in his world). Often he made sure those same people referred to him as Doctor, or knew how wealthy and important he was. I loved him dearly, but abhorred the way he treated every day people....oh well what can ya do? Education can't correct for an individuals lack in empathy.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 27, 2010)

I recently wrote an article about being an FFA and my love for BHMs. Hopefully it will be up on the website soon. I'll post a link up here if anyone would be interested in reading it.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 27, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> I recently wrote an article about being an FFA and my love for BHMs. Hopefully it will be up on the website soon. I'll post a link up here if anyone would be interested in reading it.



You know you have an audience with us


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 27, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> You know you have an audience with us



You guys will like the title: "Fat Bottomed Boys, You Make My Rockin' World Go 'Round."


----------



## Zowie (Mar 27, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> You guys will like the title: "Fat Bottomed Boys, You Make My Rockin' World Go 'Round."



 That made my day, I was thinking of this yesterday after listening to the song.

But a FFA/BHM article would be really nice. There doesn't seem to be much talk about the whole relationship, although it seems more common than I originally thought.
Raised awareness would be fabulous for both parties, I believe.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 27, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> "He's not going to have his 23 year old body forever, and for that matter,and neither are you."
> 
> Wait, what!? Do they not have a single proofreading application?



I read just about paragraph in and thought the same thing to myself. This is an article . . . I'm no one judge, because I don't have a degree in English-ology, but holy balls, it's just poorly written. It doesn't make me want to keep on reading.



bionic_eggplant said:


> I dunno, the frightening part is that it's incredibly accurate. People seem to think that becoming fat is just as awful as torturing kittens or whatnot. . . .



This happens to me, as well as other people I'm sure. When I'm having a conversation with someone and they say "oh my God, I'm getting fat . . . I need to go on a diet so I can lose this weight. I don't want to get fat and be all gross." Usually, well actually every encounter like that, my response is "Yeah I know, because getting fat is the worst possible thing that could happen to you, be careful." At that point they usually realize that they've inadvertently been telling me I'm disgusting. . . . pricks.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 27, 2010)

Allow a linguistically-privileged individual to present an approximation of the intended meaning utilizing a differing linguistic constant.

Or, in short: Allow me to translate. When you have an RN for a Nana, plenty of dictionaries to read, and live in the state with the worst-written constitution, you learn a lot.



Symmetry Breaker said:


> Now, now.
> 
> To me, it is trivially obvious that the implicit dynamic of any efficient, contemporary/prosperous welfare state(which stymies bi-parental advantage, and thus direct benefits as a determinant factor in female choice) will represent a fitness landscape 'tilted' towards an indirect/genetic benefits fitness strategy(where male physical attractiveness will prevail along an inverse axis of selective value with respect to direct benefits) and 'short-term mating'(as the strategic optima of genetic benefits).



Translation:

It seems to me that, when food is easy to get (as it is in a properous country like the United States), this tends to happen. Because being a good hunter-gatherer isn't as important anymore, women select according to physical attractiveness and the ability to provide financially. Since the finances are close to the old "fitness" requirements, having plenty of money can cover for being less attractive.



> Thus, unbounded by (erstwhile)inhibitory selection pressures(which prevailed before the ascendency of the modern welfare state), female limiting function(ie. observing that the reproductive optima of females are isomorphically limiting in the frequency domain) will tend female selectivity towards increasingly small neighbourhoods of the male population(incurring stochastic problems of large population replacement, and thus perturbing evolutionary stability given its density dependence) - a tendency which will persist(through mutation-selection-balance/intrasexual conflict solutions in the lek paradox) until unviable frequencies tilt the landscape back as a function of evolutionary capacitance/balancing selection.



Translation:

Because nature's physical selection isn't as important anymore, what women find attractive can become more specialized. Some will like fat men, some will like thin men; some will like muscles, some will not; some will like body hair, and some will not. What's selected most will become more and more common, while what is not selected will become less and less common... until you reach the tipping point, when what's common is no longer available for some reason, at which point it swings back the other way. (For instance, if muscle is no longer connected to being a good provider, muscles will be less popular.)



> Wheee!
> 
> So much for the Economic Demographic Paradox(explanations of Carrying Capacity 'foresight' are not indicated, as evolutionary outcomes do not bend to teleological fictions).



Translation:

Wheee! 

So much for an explanation of how financial success affects desirability. (I'm not bothering with "predictive selection", since there's no solid evidence for it; I'll keep this on evidence-based science.)


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks for the translation.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 29, 2010)

While I understood it that way before, somehow the translation made it about five notches less douchebaggish. Probably the removal of condescention.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 29, 2010)

There's a thousand of these. Check out this advice site --woman is down on her husband because he lost his precious ab definition:

http://www.dearcupid.org/question/feel-let-down-that-my-husband-has-gotten.html


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 29, 2010)

This has been going on for a long time. Check out this 1992 Ann Landers column. Of course, it's possible she's really an FFA and is just braggin!

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...Io0AAAAIBAJ&sjid=_aIFAAAAIBAJ&pg=1292,7826603


----------



## StarWitness (Mar 29, 2010)

Melian said:


> Well....posted right beside it in the Recent Articles list is "Polygamy: the New Lifestyle?" So I mean, what do you expect?



An entourage of chubby boyfriends!


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 30, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> While I understood it that way before, somehow the translation made it about five notches less douchebaggish. Probably the removal of condescention.





chicken legs said:


> thanks for the translation.



Glad to be of service.  It's good to get some use out of this extra-wide vocabulary besides getting halfway through the New York Times crossword.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 31, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> An entourage of chubby boyfriends!



I like the way you think, friend


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, if you guys are interested, here's some of my writing for the website I was talking about. They have been posting up my articles pretty regularly, so my BHM/FFA article should be posted soon.

*Paganism, Beastiality, and Other Lessons I Learned From Avatar*: http://www.sicklycat.com/2010/03/10/paganism-beastiality-and-other-lessons-i-learned-from-avatar/

*John Edwards: Lowering Marital Expectations Since 2006*: http://www.sicklycat.com/2010/03/12/john-edwards-lowering-marital-expectations-since-2006/

*2009 in Film: My Top Eleven, the Absolute Worst, and One Big Disappointment*: http://www.sicklycat.com/2010/03/13...he-absolute-worst-and-one-big-disappointment/

*Vampires, Executives, and General Idiocy: Ten Things That Should Die In 2010*: http://www.sicklycat.com/2010/03/16...al-idiocy-ten-things-that-should-die-in-2010/

*Lost vs. Heroes: Lost is Better, and Here's the Proof!*: http://www.sicklycat.com/2010/03/18/lost-vs-heroes-lost-is-better-and-heres-the-proof/

*Glenn Beck: Fox News' Favorite Teenage Girl*: http://www.sicklycat.com/2010/03/30/glenn-beck-fox-news-favorite-moody-teenage-girl/

*Keeping Up with the Kardashians: Because Useless People Are People Too!*: http://www.sicklycat.com/2010/03/31...shians-because-useless-people-are-people-too/


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is my story on BHMs. I hope you guys enjoy it, and I hope that it comes off as respectful to all the lovely FFAs and BHMs who hang around here.

http://www.sicklycat.com/2010/04/02/fat-bottomed-boys-you-make-my-rockin-world-go-round/


----------



## Zowie (Apr 2, 2010)

That's great, NYC ^^ Did you get any feedback? What have people said?


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 2, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> That's great, NYC ^^ Did you get any feedback? What have people said?



So far, the only feedback has been from a friend who read it. He said he liked it and was glad there were girls out there who liked guys with his body type.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 2, 2010)

Is he on DIMS? He should know about this by now. It's a shame the article isn't placed in a more mainstream place, or whatnot.
My only problem is that it's really an opinion piece, it doesn't really say that there are many girls who like BHM.


----------

